# Uber Updated Florida Insurance Addendum



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Just saw this in my drivers app. Anyone else? Thoughts?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Thoughts? It's basically the State of Florida telling TNC's that they must notify their drivers of a possible lapse in coverage on their personal automobile policies when performing driving services for a TNC just in case the drivers are too lazy or ignorant to read or comprehend their own insurance policies. 

Like this notification is going to really change the fact that 80% of TNC drivers do not have the proper insurance/endorsement.

Oh, just saw a second degree misdemeanor in the State of Florida. Isn't that up to 6 months in jail?


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Thoughts? It's basically the State of Florida telling TNC's that they must notify their drivers of a possible lapse in coverage on their personal automobile policies when performing driving services for a TNC just in case the drivers are too lazy or ignorant to read or comprehend their own insurance policies.
> 
> Like this notification is going to really change the fact that 80% of TNC drivers do not have the proper insurance/endorsement.
> 
> Oh, just saw a second degree misdemeanor in the State of Florida. Isn't that up to 6 months in jail?


So it's now 6 months in jail for not reading or comprehending your insurance policy.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

autofill said:


> So it's now 6 months in jail for not reading or comprehending your insurance policy.


No, it's 6 months for getting caught not reading or comprehending your insurance policy. Commercial driving without proper insurance has always been a criminal offense in AZ. $5000 and up to 1 year in jail.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

This is saying you are now covered during all three phases from Uber. Phase one used to be the questionable phase. If you do not have Rideshare gap insurance or a Rideshare endorsement, they have to legally cover you and be primary. Which also means they cannot force you to try to go through your private insurance first. Now if you have Rideshare insurance they can force you to go through them during phase 1


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> This is saying you are now covered during all three phases from Uber. Phase one used to be the questionable phase. If you do not have Rideshare gap insurance or a Rideshare endorsement, they have to legally cover you and be primary. Which also means they cannot force you to try to go through your private insurance first. Now if you have Rideshare insurance they can force you to go through them during phase 1


That's what I thought I read too but didn't believe what I was reading.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I had rideshare insurance and cancelled it because in the State of Florid it was mandatory and I knew Uber and Lyft we’re allowing drivers to operate without this coverage, Uber/Lyft were skirting the law and now they are forced to provide rideshare coverage.
We drivers should of had this coverage from day 1, but as we all know Uber/Lyft suck.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

autofill said:


> That's what I thought I read too but didn't believe what I was reading.


LoL it's true. Colorado has had it implemented since day one. We were the first state. The thing is, if you do have a personal Rideshare policy, that almost Works in Uber and Lyft's benefit. Their policy only kicks in if your insurance denies it. Your insurance will only deny it if you don't have Rideshare coverage. So having Rideshare coverage prevents their policy from kicking in. By you not having ride share coverage, forces Uber and Lyft to cover you. Both Uber and Lyft announced a while back that this was going to be standard across the country


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> LoL it's true. Colorado has had it implemented since day one. We were the first state. The thing is, if you do have a personal Rideshare policy, that almost Works in Uber and Lyft's benefit. Their policy only kicks in if your insurance denies it. Your insurance will only deny it if you don't have Rideshare coverage. So having Rideshare coverage prevents their policy from kicking in. By you not having ride share coverage, forces Uber and Lyft to cover you. Both Uber and Lyft announced a while back that this was going to be standard across the country


Uber and Lyft should have provided this coverage from day 1, but as usual they screwed every driver.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Thoughts? It's basically the State of Florida telling TNC's that they must notify their drivers of a possible lapse in coverage on their personal automobile policies when performing driving services for a TNC just in case the drivers are too lazy or ignorant to read or comprehend their own insurance policies.
> 
> Like this notification is going to really change the fact that 80% of TNC drivers do not have the proper insurance/endorsement.
> 
> Oh, just saw a second degree misdemeanor in the State of Florida. Isn't that up to 6 months in jail?


That's 60 days in the clank

That provision they list is the "Driving passengers without insurance law"

Specifically it would only apply if you take a flag down or any off app customer.

Ever hear me say "if you take a flag down in florida it's jail time?"

Yeah that's the law...


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> That's 60 days in the clank
> 
> That provision they list is the "Driving passengers without insurance law"
> 
> ...


Yeah, I suspect cash rides are really what they're after. Uber doesn't care if we get in trouble, but they don't want us competing with them!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

JimKE said:


> Yeah, I suspect cash rides are really what they're after. Uber doesn't care if we get in trouble, but they don't want us competing with them!


Well that law is many many MANY years old and is actually to target "fortune tellers" taxis but yes it can be applied to Uber drivers who accept fares off app.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

The key here is liability. That's liability only in period 1. While nice to have it doesn't do jack for you for your injuries or your vehicle for repairs.


----------



## spiralpass83 (Aug 22, 2016)

I saw this also last week but I haven't done rides in a long time. So we need to call our insurance brokers and add rideshare coverage if they provide it correct? I'm currently using StateFarm with 100/300 and 50 each accident.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

spiralpass83 said:


> I saw this also last week but I haven't done rides in a long time. So we need to call our insurance brokers and add rideshare coverage if they provide it correct? I'm currently using StateFarm with 100/300 and 50 each accident.


Well... legally?

Or in practice?

Legally... you can't get in any criminal charges as long as you have state minimum insurance and never take any customers for cash.

In practice..

Below..

Here's what you need, IMHO, some of this is law, some of it is OPINION...
Liability limits actually don't matter, uber/lyft provide liability coverage by law as long as you are logged in. The problem is coverage to your body and your car.

BY LAW, yes state law.. logging in to the app magically changes your insurance requirements/ conditions, and being assigned a fare changes it yet again...

If your insurance doesn't specifically allow ridesharing they can cancel your policy without warning or even cancel you retroactively.

If your not logged in
Your personal carrier handles your liability/collision coverage.

If you are *logged in* with *no ping*,
Your personal carrier has to cover collision and uber/lyft cover liability

If you have a ping,
uber/lyft provide coverage for all parties, but only provide you collision coverage/uninsured motorist coverage if you have it on your personal policy

IF (and this is a BIG IF) uber/lyft ever get close to what they used to be in terms of money making potential. this is what I SAY you should probably have, this is what i would get to do uber.

What you LEGALLY NEED?
*Car insurance*

What I say you should really have?


A policy that allows ride-sharing _*in writing*_
Collision/comprehensive coverage during period 1
Uninsured/under-insured motorist coverage
Health insurance
Aflac injury/dismemberment insurance (tell them you do uber/lyft or they can deny a claim)


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Aflac now requires proof of income so as an X driver, how much do you think you can actually collect?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

2Cents said:


> Aflac now requires proof of income so as an X driver, how much do you think you can actually collect?


infinity more than uber is going to hand you...


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Legally... you can't get in any criminal charges as long as you have state minimum insurance and never take any customers for cash.


Legally, yes you can face criminal charges for INSURANCE FRAUD if you are doing a rideshare service and your personal auto liability policy has an exclusion for any commercial use of the covered vehicle and a statement to the affect that you promise or acknowledge that you will not use the covered vehicle for commercial purposes.

Doing so then is technically INSURANCE FRAUD.

Now in reality will that happen? Highly doubtful since it is the state insurance commissionaire's office that must file that and it is highly doubtful that an INSURANCE FRUAD charge would ever be filed against an individual for such an offense.

However, it is indeed INSURANCE FRUAD which is absolutely a criminal charge.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> Legally, yes you can face criminal charges for INSURANCE FRAUD if you are doing a rideshare service and your personal auto liability policy has an exclusion for any commercial use of the covered vehicle and a statement to the affect that you promise or acknowledge that you will not use the covered vehicle for commercial purposes.
> 
> Doing so then is technically INSURANCE FRAUD.
> 
> ...


Woops, left off insurance fraud.

In my explanation i just assumed that your claim would get denied (or no claim filed at all) and there would be no payout.


----------

